# Mic's Contest



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok I am gonna try this again.
Everyone has until wednesday(1-11-12) at 10pm EST to submit a guess.
My wife scored a really nice haul this last weekend(I will post pics on a different thread) http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=10940#p124942 .In the haul was 28 actel 1480's with gold plates. Members are to guess what the total weight of gold will be after processing.I haven't decided yet,on what the prize will be,but I will announce it BEFORE the end time.I started them today,so they are already done,and I will tell you this......I was surprised at the total.
Same rules as always,only 1 guess allowed,and no editting any guesses.The contest is open to everyone,and the prize will include shipping.
Good luck to everyone,but remember.....the deadline is 1-11-12 at 10 pm eastern time.


----------



## Smack (Jan 9, 2012)

How much did they weigh?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2012)

The silicon chips were removed prior to processing,and the ceramic chips were broke into several smaller pieces.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2012)

Smack said:


> How much did they weigh?


I believe it was 1.4lbs total.


----------



## martyn111 (Jan 9, 2012)

Let me be the first with a wild guess
11.2 Grams


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 9, 2012)

My guess would be 5.66g. 

Phil


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 9, 2012)

does the recovered amount include the gold from the lids

Tom C.


----------



## Geo (Jan 10, 2012)

id say 12.6 grams.

jeff


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm with Phil, 5.5g


----------



## micronationcreation (Jan 10, 2012)

3.1g


----------



## ctgresale (Jan 10, 2012)

7.84 grams


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Jan 10, 2012)

8.4g :shock:


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 10, 2012)

6.4g


----------



## Smack (Jan 10, 2012)

4.7g


----------



## stihl88 (Jan 10, 2012)

4.2g Au


----------



## jimmydolittle (Jan 10, 2012)

9.47g.


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 10, 2012)

6.8 gr. :mrgreen:


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 10, 2012)

7.1g


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2012)

niteliteone said:


> does the recovered amount include the gold from the lids


Yes Tom it does.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just throwing this out there. 8.35g


----------



## Buzz (Jan 10, 2012)

6.2g


----------



## glondor (Jan 10, 2012)

3.63


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 10, 2012)

9.1


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 10, 2012)

I say 4.3g


----------



## joem (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm going with 4.4


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 10, 2012)

3.1 grams


----------



## kuma (Jan 10, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> I'm with Phil, 5.5g



Me too , I'll go 6.1g 8) 

All the best for now guy's and the kindest regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll go with 6.55g
Tom C.


----------



## s2550 (Jan 10, 2012)

Aloha all, my guess is 5.0 grams. Mahalo for this contest.


----------



## ericrm (Jan 10, 2012)

4.1 gram


----------



## harrisvh (Jan 10, 2012)

7.1g


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 10, 2012)

harrisvh

I already guessed 7.1g

Are we allowed to guess the same as others?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2012)

slickdogg said:


> harrisvh
> 
> I already guessed 7.1g
> 
> Are we allowed to guess the same as others?


No you are not.Harrisvh you need to change your guess please.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 11, 2012)

5.8


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 11, 2012)

I am heading to the flea market now.I will see if I can find a silver dollar as the prize.The winner will have a choice between a couple of items,but let's see what I can find at the flea market first.
So far we have one member that is .1 gram away from the actual weight.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok guy's here is the prize.It is a 1921 silver dollar.Good luck to all.


----------



## pinman (Jan 11, 2012)

5.13g


----------



## metatp (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll go with 5.95g


----------



## Claudie (Jan 11, 2012)

5.6 grams....


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 11, 2012)

1 hour left.


----------



## kdaddy (Jan 11, 2012)

13.1 Grams


----------



## kdaddy (Jan 11, 2012)

Duh! I missed the "someone is within .1 G part"


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok guys it is over.The weight was 4.8 grams,making Smack is the winner with a guess of 4.7 grams.With S2550 a *VERY* close runner up at 5.0 grams.
Congrats to Smack.
Send me a private message with your address and I will get your prize out to you as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 11, 2012)

Way to go, Smack!


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 11, 2012)

Attaboy! smack


----------



## Claudie (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations Smack!


----------



## kuma (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice work chief! :mrgreen: 
All the best for now and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats Smack.


Mic, howcome you find this yield suprising?
With my experience, .17g per cpu with plated lid is pretty normal...


----------



## Geo (Jan 12, 2012)

i don't have an actel processor to compare but i have some AMD's that looks similar and they returned around .4 grams per unit.i wonder why the big difference in returns between the two.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 12, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> Mic, howcome you find this yield suprising?


Because Actel is a major DOD supplier.It has been my experience that DOD equipment has much higher yields,than civilian equipment.For example,the pins in the photo below,weighed 4.5 pounds,* including the connectors*,but they had a yield of almost 20 grams.And that is not even the weirdest part,not all of them were fully plated.....some of them were selectively plated.I am going to contact the gentleman again,and see if we can go through his stuff again.I saw pounds and pounds more of those pins,but they did not look gold plated,so I want to look at them more closely to make sure.I also plan on trying to find out where he got everything from,to see if there may be more available.Just to put that into perspective,that is almost $250 per pound of connectors,not $250 per pound of pins.When the connectors finish drying,I am going to weigh them,to find out the weight of just the pins.


----------



## martyn111 (Jan 12, 2012)

Congratulations to Smack on winning the contest.



Geo said:


> i don't have an actel processor to compare but i have some AMD's that looks similar and they returned around .4 grams per unit.i wonder why the big difference in returns between the two.



0.4 grams was my estimate of gold content per unit Geo, Just goes to prove the saying, great minds think alike, but fools seldom differ!!


----------



## glondor (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice job Smack. Congrats!


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice one Smack!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Smack? I sent him a PM and still no response.


----------



## Geo (Jan 13, 2012)

he was on the forum at 9:36 this morning.


----------



## Smack (Jan 14, 2012)

Yup I'm here, I've been doing some furnace work at the shop so I haven't been on but for a few min. I forgot to check the box for "Notify me". Thanks for the grats you guys, wow that really was close. Guess I'll have to stop repeating the phrase "I never win anything". Truth be known, I was gonna put 5g then typed 4.8 and changed it to 4.7 lol, over thunk that one.


----------

